# Battery use stats sense vs aosp observation.



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Has anyone else noticed the great difference in whats using up the batt in sense as compared to aosp roms? in settings-about phone-battery-battery use...whe i am running a sense rom its always display consuming the majority of the battery with android os & android system way down on the list rarely over around 2-4%...but when running aosp roms its the complete opposite...to my suprise android os & android system are always at the top of the list with the display down farther....I know that can be a sign of running to low of a voltage kernel or other kernel problems, I have tried both lowering & even significantly increasing the voltages for the kernel but always get the same resilts, this happens regardless of sense or aosp roms I have ran, this may also explain why I seem to get much better battery life on sense roms vs aosp...


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually think the battery use display is just pretty jacked up on AOSP, hence Display not being your biggest battery drain.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

What the person above me said. When searching for CyanogenMod battery issues in Google you will find that most devices read the same as that (high android system usage). Right now on an extended battery I got 3 hours out of 10% battery with it being on playing music about half the time on CyanogenMod 1.6.1. Which is about the same as any sense based ROM I've used.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

it is just reading it incorrectly. dont worry. i have not noticed any difference between AOSP (CM7) and sense based roms in terms of battery life. i get about 15 hours of my normal use on both. AOSP may be a little better on battery.

it bothers me though


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"Turdbogls said:


> it is just reading it incorrectly. dont worry. i have not noticed any difference between AOSP (CM7) and sense based roms in terms of battery life. i get about 15 hours of my normal use on both. AOSP may be a little better on battery.
> 
> it bothers me though


This was true up untill gingeritis 3d beta 6, with ziggys kernel and chingys radio, lots of ppl are getting much better batt life than any aosp rom. I think the new base (rom and radio) along with ziggys kernel is just the perfect trifecta of power, stability and batt life

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

sonami said:


> This was true up untill gingeritis 3d beta 6, with ziggys kernel and chingys radio, lots of ppl are getting much better batt life than any aosp rom. I think the new base (rom and radio) along with ziggys kernel is just the perfect trifecta of power, stability and batt life
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


Which radio are u referring to? what baseband #'s? 
Thanks


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"hrdnhvy said:


> Which radio are u referring to? what baseband #'s?
> Thanks


1.46.00.0704w_2, 0.01.76.0703_2r

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=1669

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I notice the same problem in AOSP cell standby using the largest percentage of battery, display way down their after a game I opened for 1 minute, aosp battery stats are obviously borked.

The good news is that overall battery life seams about the same on AOSP if not slightly better


----------

